# Kabel 32k oder 16k DSL?



## kyyo (28. August 2011)

Moin hatte vor einigen Wochen schonmal wegen ner Internetanbieterempfehlung hier angefragt und bin jetzt zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich entweder zur Telekom oder zu Unitymedia gehe. 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur was lohnt sich rein von der Leistung her mehr?  

Bei Unitymedia hab ich ne 32k Leitung über den Kabelanschluss sowie Telefon für 25€ die ersten 12 Monate und dann 30€, bei der Telekom bezahle ich von vorne rein 30€ für 16k + Telefon im Jahr.


Da ich in dem alten Thread gelesen habe das die Leistung von 32k nicht dem entspricht was bei mir tatsächlich ankommt, sondern mit den andren Unitymedia Kunden in meinem Gebiet gesplittet wird, bekomm ich da deutlich weniger als die 32k oder liegt das immer noch bei den drschnt. 24k die man mit der Leitung reinholt??

Ich mein mir würde schon 20k reichen da das immer noch über den 16k der Telekom liegen die dann warscheinlich im Endeffekt bei 14k rumlungern wird. 


Wäre für ne schnelle Antwort dankbar da ich in einer Stunde weg bin und erst morgen früh nach Hause komme.

Grüße kyyo


----------



## ThoR65 (28. August 2011)

Die von Dir geschätzten 14k vom rosa Balletverein sind aber sehr mutig eingestuft. Wenns richtig unrund läuft, liegst sogar unter 10k. Da sind mitunter viele kleine Hürden aufgestellt, die gerne mal nicht erwähnt werden. Wie weit ist die nächste Vermittlungsstelle entfernt? Wie ist es um die installierten Leitungen bestellt? Und nur 30€ für das "rundumsorglosflatpaket" ??? Da läuten bei mir aber sowas von die Alarmglocken. (  )
Fazit: ich traue dem Verein genauso, wie ich mich weit werfen kann. Jeder ISP hat Vor- und Nachteile. Bei "T" sind es in der Summe aber mehr Nachteile. 
Ich ziehe den Anschluß von Kabeldeutschland vor, da ich dort alles aus einer Leitung bekomme. TV (inkl. Zusatzprogramme), Internet (volle 32k) und Telefon. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## kyyo (28. August 2011)

Ja würde eigentlich auch gerne KabelDeutschland nehmen aber leider gibts die hier bei uns in Wuppertal nicht. 

Und die 14k hab ich von 1&1 hier . Mit denen bin ich zwar nicht zufrieden gewesen weil die Störungen nie behoben worden sind, aber wenns denn lief und ich den Router richtig eingestellt hatte warens immer 13-15k.


----------



## ViP94 (28. August 2011)

Wenn du online spielst, solltest du auch den Ping beachten, den du mit den verschiedenen Anbietern erreichst. 
Frag mal in deiner Nachbarschaft nach, was die so haben.


----------



## blackout24 (28. August 2011)

Ich nehme mal an das Kabelinternet qualitativ nicht anders ist egal ob von KD oder Unity. Dann auf jedenfall Kabel nehmen.
DSL ist ziemlicher Rotz. Vermisse es kein Stück irgendeine Hotline anrufen zu müssen, weil das Internert nicht geht nur damit 
irgendein Futzi auf ein Knopf drückt um ein "Portreset" zu machen, und dann alles auf einmal wieder geht. Kabel deutlich schneller 
auch von den Latzen viel stabiler und keine dämliche Zwangstrennung die Null Sinn macht. Fest IP zumindest für mehrere Monate.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Und die 14k hab ich von 1&1 hier . Mit denen bin ich zwar nicht zufrieden gewesen weil die Störungen nie behoben worden sind, aber wenns denn lief und ich den Router richtig eingestellt hatte warens immer 13-15k.


 ...dann werden es bei der tkom aber höchstens 12-13 mbit.Die schalten konservativer wie der rest.(vorraus gesetzt,du landest wieder am selben verteiler bzw. outdoor-dslam)
An deiner stelle würd ich entweder unitymedia oder,wenn es konventionelles dsl sein soll,versatel bzw. easybell nehmen. Vom rosa riesen solltest du aber auf alle fälle abstand halten. (wenn du geschwindigkeit willst)


----------



## kyyo (28. August 2011)

okay danke für die tipps. ich schau mal wie das mit versatel/easybell aussieht und werde morgen mal nachfragen wieviele bewohner in meinem neuen haus kabel inet haben.

und ja geschwindigkeit und nen niedriger ping sind mir wichtig.


----------



## ViP94 (28. August 2011)

Das hat weniger mit dem System zu tun als mit der individuellen Anbindung. 
Meine Leitung geht aus dem Haus raus und ist nach 5m beim nächsten Verteilerkasten. 
Deswegen habe ich einen Ping von 20ms. 
Wenn ich einen Block weiter wohnen würde, sähe das ganz anders aus. 
Also: einfach mal Nachfragen.


----------



## robbe (28. August 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall Kabelinet nehmen. 
Natürlich ist es möglich das dein Cluster überlastet ist und nicht zu jeder Tageszeit die vollen 32Mbit ankommen, aber dafür müssten in deiner Gegend schon sehr viele Leute Bei Unitymedia sein. Ich hab mit Kabelinternet bisher ausschließlich positve Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Geschwindigkeit war immer voll da und das in einer Großstadt und in einem Gebiet in dem der Kabelanbieter lange Zeit die einzigste Möglichkeit auf Inet war.

Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch der Preis, der bei Kabelint eigentlich immer besser ist.


----------



## blackout24 (28. August 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall Kabelinet nehmen.
> Natürlich ist es möglich das dein Cluster überlastet ist und nicht zu jeder Tageszeit die vollen 32Mbit ankommen, aber dafür müssten in deiner Gegend schon sehr viele Leute Bei Unitymedia sein. Ich hab mit Kabelinternet bisher ausschließlich positve Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Geschwindigkeit war immer voll da und das in einer Großstadt und in einem Gebiet in dem der Kabelanbieter lange Zeit die einzigste Möglichkeit auf Inet war.
> 
> Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch der Preis, der bei Kabelint eigentlich immer besser ist.


 
Dito. Kabel war voll die Erlösung für mich nachdem ich hier mit 3 Mbit DSL rumgurken durfte. Krieg meine 32 Mbit zu jeder Zeit.
Ab 30 Mbit fängt das Internet erst richtig an.


----------



## NCphalon (28. August 2011)

Joa, un ab 31,5 reichts sogar für 1080p Streams mit 1,5Mbps Audiospur 

Muss allerdings manchmal meinen Router resetten, wenn das Inet auf eima nurnoch 10Mbps liefert


----------



## mayo (28. August 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> okay danke für die tipps. ich schau mal wie das mit versatel/easybell aussieht und werde morgen mal nachfragen wieviele bewohner in meinem neuen haus kabel inet haben.
> 
> und ja geschwindigkeit und nen niedriger ping sind mir wichtig.


 
HI,
bin auch aus W-upper-vally,

wir haben seit knapp 2 Jahren Kabel 32 3-play. Bisher keine Probleme. Musste bisher nur 3 mal den Routre resten, sonnst lief alles quasi auf full-speed. Bezahlen für alles 29€ im Monat.


----------



## kyyo (4. September 2011)

Jo danke füre eure Ratschläge, hab mir jetzt 2play mit 32 besorgt. Mittwoch kommt der Techniker. Geht ja echt fix bei denen.


----------



## witcher2 (4. September 2011)

Bin bei Kabel Deutschland und kann mich nur zum Teil freuen.

Davor hatte ich eine 6k DSL-Leitung, Problem ist aber das ab und zu wenn ich längere Zeit mit 4mb/s lade, Internet immer und immer wieder abkackt.
Muss dann Fritzbox resetten, was schon ziemlich nervt. Aber zum Speed kann man nichts schlechtes sagen, fast immer die volle Bandbreite.
Kabel Deutschland konnte mir bei meinem kleinen Problemchen nicht helfen, ich sollte mein PC an den Kabel Router schließen und schauen obs dann immer noch abkackt, damit ich weiß obs an der Fritzbox liegt oder am Kabel Router aber ehrlich gesagt wie soll ich dass nachprüfen wenn das in unregelmäßigen Abständen passiert 

Wayne...


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2011)

kyyo schrieb:


> Da ich in dem alten Thread gelesen habe das die Leistung von 32k nicht dem entspricht was bei mir tatsächlich ankommt, sondern mit den andren Unitymedia Kunden in meinem Gebiet gesplittet wird, bekomm ich da deutlich weniger als die 32k oder liegt das immer noch bei den drschnt. 24k die man mit der Leitung reinholt??


 
Das stimmt so nicht.
Ich habe einen 64Mb Unity Anschluss, der läuft mit ..... 64 Mb .

Neulich haben wir bei einem Kunden einen 128 Mb Anschluss eingerichtet, der läuft mit ..... nur knapp 120 Mb, war aber auch gut.


----------



## kyyo (4. September 2011)

na dann freu ich mich ja, bei mir sind 128k drinne, also sollte meine 32 auch mit 32 laufen. ein hoch auf schnelle leitungen


----------

